# Building an Eco House



## yram (19 Mar 2014)

Hi all,

Any one ever built an eco house? 

Am looking into building and an eco house really appeals to me - have a few questions - not sure if they are the right questions, but here it goes (have no idea where to get information/where to start on this):

- Anyone ever used a foreign company to build the house? Some what like a flat pack that goes up in a few weeks - Are there any Irish companies out there. Any companies to recommend?

- Would it be harder to get a mortgage?

- Any grants for these types of houses?

- Planning permission - is it more complicated than a normal, bog standard-type house that we are all used to seeing?

Thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Mar 2014)

yram said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 ive worked on a few 'low energy' houses, A rating & 'close to passive' and study sustainable design especially Cob/straw/hemp-lime/timber cellulose etc etc. but dislike the term 'eco' as far as I'm concerned its derived from ecology and mixed up with the newer stupid term ecological footprint, and now we have the term  eco bling .. I prefer to use the term 'low CO2' or low carbon construction
at this point i'd better ask can you define what you mean by 'eco house' as these words tend to get misused and diluted. to that end may i recommend the The-Whole-House-Book as a good start, also review this [broken link removed]
 the problem with foreign companies is they dont know our regs. also can you really have an 'eco house' if your importing materials? its not very sustainable really is it?
no not necessarily. they want to know what the house is worth when its finished, that it comply with building regs and that you can afford it
no
no not necessarily, look at your local development plan, you'll find nothing in it stating 'we dont like 'eco' homes


----------



## Sandals (21 Mar 2014)

Building the Dream (episode 3) on the other night in uk re eco house..straw bales and no heat whatever, room temp 18oC 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/building-the-dream/episode-guide


----------

